# timing of endometrial scratch?



## [email protected]@h (Dec 11, 2012)

Hi

So I am having a pipelle endo scratch before next ivf. When should this be done? FYI I will be doing long protocol again so starting buserelin on day 21 of cycle. My doc said it should be done early on in that cycle but that would mean a long time before ET: it would be roughly 2weeks till starting buserelein, two weeks on buserelin, two weeks on GonalF and then another 5 days or so till ETN so like a month and half or two months is that ok?


----------



## MissTee (Feb 14, 2011)

I was just about to post to ask this very question!!!!  ....great minds  

I'm due to start on Xmas day....so knowing timing of the scratch would be helpful to me also....I should hopefully be hearing from the nurse this week so if I get any advice then I will let you know but if any of the other ladies can offer advice that would be really helpful.  
Xxxx


----------



## Cay23 (Jan 12, 2011)

Hi ladies,

I had an endometrial scratch for my last cycle and plan to have one again for my next cycle in January. My clinic advised us to ring in the day I start down regulation and book a scratch for the following week. With my last cycle I had the scratch on day 25. I'm not sure if it makes a difference whether you have it before or after ovulation - might be worth double checking with your clinic either by phone or email?

All the best with your cycles


----------



## twiglet123 (Feb 11, 2012)

I had an endo scratch on my recent cycle and it needed to be done whilst I was sniffing but before I started injections.  It's quite early, I had it done on day 24 the cycle before the ICSI cycle.  I remember thinking if this makes new cell growth in your womb then why do they do it just before you have a bleed because surely all the new cells will just come away with your period??  Still dont understand it, asked a nurse and she didn't understand either but never mind, it worked for us!  Good luck with yours x


----------



## Rosie Ribbons (Sep 10, 2010)

Hi

Im just on train back from The Lister,just had scratch and pill scan,start sniffing xmas eve and stimming new years eve not sure what day as iv been on pill 

Katie xx


----------



## Victorialeanne (Sep 25, 2012)

Hello

I had a scratch done with this last cycle and I had it on day 18! I was on short cycle and I think if your on long your should start down reg have a period then between day 18 and 25 have the scratch! Although I know someone who had it done the month before down reg and it worked! 

It does say the effects last for three months! Good luck

Vicky x


----------



## MissTee (Feb 14, 2011)

Thanks girlies....spoke to clinic think mine is booked for day 25 / 26xx


----------



## [email protected]@h (Dec 11, 2012)

Thanks everyone I appreciate it.


----------

